# m&p ingredients.....



## islandbeauty (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi i have been using m&p soap base for 2 days now and when i am done showering and dry off i start to feel itchy, and i was wondering if it could be the ingredients in it....the ingredients to the m&p base that i am using are coconut oil, palm oil, safflower oil, glycerine(kosher vegetable origin), aloe vera gel, purified water sodium hydroxide(saponifying agent)  sorbitol (moisturizer), sorbitan oleate( emulsifier) soybean protein(conditioner).  I thought that this type of soap would be better than store bought soap.  could it be that i didn't add enough oil additives?  i added avocado oil and pumpkin seed oil, was less than an ounce.  what else can i add so that my skin will not feel too dry or itchy?  any info on the matter would be greatly appreciated....please help!


----------



## Manda (Aug 1, 2009)

People can be sensitive to, or alergic to, virtually anything at all (natural or otherwise) even the most harmless sounding things, so your skin could be sensitive to any one of those ingredients.  I'm not too sure how you'd go about narrowing down what is causing your skin to feel itchy. I guess you have to start with whether it is in fact the soap causing the problem - if you've changed shampoo or using a new laundry detergent to wash your towels or clothes in they could possibly be the culprit instead. 

If you're pretty sure it's the soap I'd suggest not using the soap for a few days so that your skin returns to normal. Then use the soap again and see if you get itching again. If you do, it's probably the soap, but if not, it may have been something else.  You could try not adding any fragrance or anything to the M&P soap and just using it plain. Then you would know whether it's an ingredient in the M&P base or if it's in something you added to it.

Let us know how you go!


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Islandbeauty!
Is there any way we can interest you in making soap from scratch? You'll know exactly what goes in there and you'll be able to make te perfect soap for your skin   Please beware, making soap from scratch is extremely addicting

And welcome the the soap making forum!


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 1, 2009)

Manda:  No it's not my laundry detergent i have been using it for the longest time and i have not changed my shampoo either, but i will try the m&p soaps without adding anything to it and see what happens.  Thanks for responding back to me..                                                                                                  Dagmar88:   Hi and thanks for the welcome, and yes i am interested in learning to make soap from scratch, but afraid to work with lye....and i have tried to learn how to use soap calculators, but it confuses me, lol


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

If there's anything I can help with- I'd love to! When you handle your lye right there's nothing to be afraid of  :wink:


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 1, 2009)

ok, i will and thanks soo much.


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 1, 2009)

Something in the base is bothering you.  That stinks!  But all hope is not lost.  You can buy small samples of various bases with different ingredients and then you might figure out what is the culprit.  Your base may just need more moisturizers added to it.

On another note, I do MP, CP, and HP.  I am allergic to a few things that are often used in homemade soap, so   soap from scratch is no guarantee that you will not itch.  Soap from scratch does let you make the soap how you wish once the ingredient that you are allergic to is identified.  You can just eliminate it from your recipe. But you can also purchase a base without a certain ingredient once you figure it out.


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 1, 2009)

yes it does stink that something in the ingredients is making me itch, i tried goat milk, and aloe m&p and i just start to itch when i dry off.  I was thinking that maybe i need to add moisturizers in it.  but i will use it plain to see whether i itch....hopefully i'll be able to know what is making me itch...i will try my hand at cp soaps too....


----------



## ewepootoo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, I am a newbie here as well with no knowledge of soap making but I have read where you can rub suspect products on a small area of your skin to test for a reaction. This would be time consuming as you have to aquire a sample of all the ingredients listed in the m and p base that you wish to use and then apply them to your body, you may finish up looking like leopard if you are allergic to most of them. Hope this helps and I suspect that it will be one of the nastier ingredients that is affecting you. What I know about soap making would sink a battleship but what I dont know would sink a fleet. Steve


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 6, 2009)

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> Hi, I am a newbie here as well with no knowledge of soap making but I have read where you can rub suspect products on a small area of your skin to test for a reaction. This would be time consuming as you have to aquire a sample of all the ingredients listed in the m and p base that you wish to use and then apply them to your body, you may finish up looking like leopard if you are allergic to most of them. Hope this helps and I suspect that it will be one of the nastier ingredients that is affecting you. What I know about soap making would sink a battleship but what I dont know would sink a fleet. Steve


   Hi and thanks, i have found out that i needed to add something to really moisturize the m&p bases....i added a little more moisturizing oils and then tested the soap again and this time i did not itch, i guess the soap were just too drying for my skin...


----------

